# FiveTen Shoes sizing....true or smaller/bigger?



## NuckaMan (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking at getting a pair of FiveTen's.

What is the sizing like, are they pretty true to stated size or do they run bigger or smaller?

Shops around there (who don't have my size) say they tend to run a tad on the larger/roomier size.

Thanks.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

same size as normal for me on my freerides


----------



## dancingoutlaw (Dec 2, 2010)

I wear the Impact and find they run true to size.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Get them from Zappos if you can. Their chart has you draw around your foot, measure with a ruler and tells you what size you should have. If they don't fit, free shipping back and forth until you have the right size.


----------



## jredling (Aug 12, 2009)

My 5:10's are true to size. Sam Hill monsters


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

same here, my High Impacts fit true to size.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I got the Freerides and had to get a half size larger. Now that doesn't mean that my other shoes are true to size.


----------



## dlangers (Aug 17, 2007)

yup normal sizes with my Karvers


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

My Karvers were true to size also. 

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My women's Karvers are true to size.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

I wear 10.5 in Nike; 11D in New Balance; 10.5 in Karvers and Impacts. I could probably use an 11 in length for the 5.10's (my toes don't actually touch the front of the shoe; I'd just like a bit more space), but the width is right.


----------



## Sin-man (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought Warhawks a while back and they were way small. Gave them to my son.


----------



## Massbiker (Feb 15, 2013)

Same size


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I have 5.10 Impact Lo and they fit true to size. I also have high arches with a wide forefoot and they fit nicely through the forefoot and arc.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

I wear 13's in virtually all of my shoes and the Freeriders I bought in size 13 fit the same as all my others (most of my shoes are nike, just for reference)


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've found I need to buy one half-size larger than usual. Since feet swell during exercise, if a shoe is comfortable while resting, it's sure to be too tight once you start riding. YMMV of course- +1 for going to Zappo's in case they don't fit.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I had to go one half size larger as well.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

I normally get wide sizes but the normal width 5-10s fit perfect.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I ordered a pair of Impacts from Amazon earlier this week because they had free returns in case they don't fit. I ordered the same size as my daily wear Airwalks if they're true to size I should be good to go.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

FWIW, my Impacts arrived and they do fit about like my Airwalks, if anything they're a little tighter but they're brand now too.


----------

